# Hair Weaving Glue = Eyelash Adhesive?



## lipshock (Nov 30, 2008)

It's been brought to my attention that there are WoC that use the black hair glue (used to apply extensions, tracks, etc) to apply their false eyelashes. I am not understanding this at all.  Please, someone explain this to me.  That cannot be safe?!?!


----------



## jinxii (Nov 30, 2008)

lol! its actually funny that you mentioned this, because I was in a nail salon with my mom once and one of the nail techs (who was a young asian girl by the way) was explaining to one of the customers that she used "weave" glue to attach her false lashes. they looked fine.. but I also wondered whether it was safe or not.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

wow REALlY!! Thats scarey ....Is it eye safe???


----------



## lipshock (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_lol! its actually funny that you mentioned this, because I was in a nail salon with my mom once and one of the nail techs (who was a young asian girl by the way) was explaining to one of the customers that she used "weave" glue to attach her false lashes. they looked fine.. but I also wondered whether it was safe or not._

 

I mean, I just don't get it.

There is a reason why there is a specific product meant for this purpose and that is safe for the eye (granted you're not allergic to latex and you're using a non latex based adhesive, if you are in fact allergic to it).  Why would you use hair glue?  Call me puzzled.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_wow REALlY!! Thats scarey ....Is it eye safe???_

 

Tish, hell if I know.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I'll be damned if I'm putting that black glue near my eyes.  No way!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

I found this article 


Eyelash extensions are a fun and safe alternative to mascara or false lashes, but consumers should follow some basic guidelines before getting eyelash extensions. Be sure the adhesive is United States pharmaceutical grade quality and approved for the use around eye area. Most lash adhesives produced from *ASIA* are industrial quality adhesives that are not FDA approved cosmetic or medical purposes. Many black cyano acrylate's containing adhesives were originally formulated with the automotive industry in mind and can sometimes contain impurities that are not safe for use on humans. Before using eyelash extensions, ask to see the ingredient list on the bottle. Also, keep in mind that just because someone claims their adhesive is surgical quality or made in the U.S., or the bottle says it's a surgical adhesive, does not mean that it is made in the U.S.  The product should be manufactured in the United States. The ingredient list should read U.S.P. or U.S. pharmaceutical grade class 4. This means that the adhesive is pure medical quality surgical glue and is safe for the use on the eye area.


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 30, 2008)

ok, i'll fess up a little. lol  when i got my lashes done for the first time, twice actually, in a shop in the mall staffed by black women, they used weave glue to apply the lashes.  their claim was bonding glue was "better" than lash adhesive because you could keep the lashes on longer (up to 2 weeks). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when i started putting lashes on myself, i used bonding glue because it didn't dry as quickly as lash adhesive so i had more time to place the lash strip.  as i got better, i went back to using lash adhesive.  i didn't have any issues using bonding glue and the glue came off easily with baby oil.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ I guess my problem would be ...not how long it lasts but if it is safe for the eye area..I would think it would last much longer but what happens if it accidentally gets in your eye...Hopefully this would never happen...but with my non applying self it probably would


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 30, 2008)

good question.  i've gotten normal adhesive in my eye; it watered and turned red, but that was about it.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmmm...I know Erin has done this.  I saw her do it in one of her videos.  It doesn't really bother me.  It just sounds like another makeup tip/trick that people use.


----------



## lipshock (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, I have no problem with that being another makeup tip/trick.  My concern is if the glue is eye safe or not.  =)  Another ladies are chiming in and saying they've used with no problems whatsoever, so I guess it's not too bad.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, it's like using glitter.  It's not recommended for the eye but people do it anyway and, for most, without incident.


----------



## lipshock (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Well, it's like using glitter.  It's not recommended for the eye but people do it anyway and, for most, without incident._

 

Ah, so true, Azia.  =]  I've never had a problem with the regular eyelash adhesive, so I'm not sure I'll be trying this anytime soon but I was just so curious.

BTW, I saw your PM today.  You're up late.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Well, it's like using glitter. It's not recommended for the eye but people do it anyway and, for most, without incident._

 
This is true! Hell you know I wore them once and one ended up coming off halfway thru my date with my dh...If I had that hair glue I may have still been looking cute


----------



## couturesista (Nov 30, 2008)

The smell of the hair glue alone turns me off! But to each his/her own!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_The smell of the hair glue alone turns me off! But to each his/her own!_

 
Hahah! For real right! It's so gross. I have so much hair glue laying around my house and no eye lash adhesive, but I think I'd still be scared to use it. It seems it would take forever to get it off.. and painful. lol.


----------



## carandru (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sure it works just fine compared to eyelash glue, but I probably wouldn't use it.  I never liked gluing tracks into my head b/c the glue was damaging, so I'm sure I don't want to put that on my eyes, lol. And the smell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But like  Azia  said, it's not recommended for eyes but a lot of people do it.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 30, 2008)

My hairstylist is a professional makeup artist and he swears by weave glue as an adhesive for false eyelashes.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Nov 30, 2008)

MAC sells the surgical adhesive glue with theirs.  To each their own as I have seen people do some interesting tips/tricks in the name of beauty.  Then again, I guess coal for eyeliner back in the day is extreme to me today


----------



## NubianHoneii (Nov 30, 2008)

In theory I guess it could work. Hair glue is made to bond track to hair ( most girls put it on their scalp not knowing that the glue shouldn't sit on your scalp at all or when you try to remove it it will take your hair out from the roots .. I found that out in 9th grade .. it was a HARSH lesson learned). It is even the same kind of elastic consistency as duo glue when it dries. 

I happen to have both items laying around. Here are the ingredient list of each

*Natty weaving Bond : Natural Rubber Latex, anti-oxidants, preservatives and colors

Duo glue: Water, Cellulose gum, sodium dodcylbeznesulfonte (wtf?), rubber latex, fragrance, formalin solution, ammonium hydroxide

*my thing is though ... how can you stand the smell of the bonding glue near your eye? It would make mine tear up wickedly!

and I just KNOW that weaving bond has to have some kind of ammonia in it. It smells just like ammonia.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 1, 2008)

A lot of my friends are performers and they prefer to use weave bonding glue as opposed to labeled eyelash adhesive.  The reasons I've gotten is that the lashes last longer and wear through just about anything; including sweating, water, and intense motion (dancing etc).  Also, the weave bonding glue has a dark color, so it makes the lash look more "natural" because the base is dark like your eyelash base.  I've also been told that the weave bonding glue is more cleanly removed from the false lash base so that when they are reapplied, they don't look all haggard and gross at the base.

I don't advocate using weave glue because that's not what it's for, and your eye area is not an area to be fucked with.  So I say, use at your own risk and if it works for you, then good for you.


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Dec 2, 2008)

i've had customers having to come in to get lashes put on every weekend, because they were previously wearing those "individuals" that are glued on with hair glue... and they lost chunks of their own lashes! since some of the glue bonds to the eyelash hairs, it may rip them off! i've seen it happen to alot of people. i don't don't think it's worth it, even if they stay on for a long period of time. not to mention the possibility of it getting into your eye! umm going to the ophthalmologist for an allergic reaction to a foreign substance can be really expensive! NOT WORTH IT PEOPLE!


----------



## lipshock (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamourgirl216* 

 
_i've had customers having to come in to get lashes put on every weekend, because they were previously wearing those "individuals" that are glued on with hair glue... and they lost chunks of their own lashes! since some of the glue bonds to the eyelash hairs, it may rip them off! i've seen it happen to alot of people. i don't don't think it's worth it, even if they stay on for a long period of time. not to mention the possibility of it getting into your eye! umm going to the ophthalmologist for an allergic reaction to a foreign substance can be really expensive! NOT WORTH IT PEOPLE!_

 

Thanks so much for responding with this.  I totally forgot that I had customers come up to me for lashes and whip out their hair glue and ask me to apply them with that.  Yeah, big no-no at MAC -- for some reason in our area this happens frequently so they tell employees about it ahead of time and give us a nice response in return when confronted with the hair glue.  =)


----------



## Hasukie (Dec 3, 2008)

Most eyelash glue is horriable for your eyes most of them contain ETHOXYETHANOL ACETATE and DIETHYLHEXYL PHTHALATE. Weave glue also cotains these ingredance. How ever the clear verison of weave glue that has a bronzey tint that has Acrylic in it is way horriable like there is a huge chance of going blind.

Make sure ur using the black latex bonding glue if your going to use anything if you can't find it just use eyelash glue lol.


----------



## milamonster (Dec 5, 2008)

the lady at the beauty supply does that
but its horirble cuz hse alwyas wears the lashes so i guess hse keeps adding more and more cuz its caked up
and really noticeable. hot.mess. anyways, iono weaving glue (at least the one i used long time ago) had too strong of a smell for me ot put near my sensitive eyeslol


----------



## Showtime (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't trust it.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Dec 9, 2008)

I use asian eyelid glue to attach my fake lashes. Its usually used to give asian girls a double eyelid =]. Lasts for the whole day, and I know it's safe for the eye area!


----------



## calbear (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamourgirl216* 

 
_i've had customers having to come in to get lashes put on every weekend, because they were previously wearing those "individuals" that are glued on with hair glue... and they lost chunks of their own lashes! since some of the glue bonds to the eyelash hairs, it may rip them off! i've seen it happen to alot of people. i don't don't think it's worth it, even if they stay on for a long period of time. not to mention the possibility of it getting into your eye! umm going to the ophthalmologist for an allergic reaction to a foreign substance can be really expensive! NOT WORTH IT PEOPLE!_

 
And the worse thing is the stories about eye infections/burning/ tearing etc. that these ladies talk about all for refusing to just re-apply the lashes in the morning. (SMH). As someone who wears lashes everyday, and I would  never risk my eyesite like that.  

If it's the color you are worried about, lash glue comes in dark/ black at the walgreens/ target/ walmart etc.


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 10, 2008)

Yea this is apparently the newest trend about, I personally would be scared to put hair glue near my eyes...I'll stick with duo thank you.


----------



## bluebird08 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Ain't no way...*I would put weave glue on my lashes near my eyes!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 10, 2008)

I guess it makes sense----if you're rocking weaves and have the bonding glue nearby. Personally, I wear tracks only on my eyes LOL.....so it's DUO for me.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Dec 12, 2008)

One of my favorite MAC artists taught me this a few years back, I've been doing it ever since! She said she uses it during every wedding that she does. Now, It's the only glue I use.  I thought it made a lot of sense, since it's thinner, darker and dries so much quicker. But I guess that doesn't make it any safer lol.


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 12, 2008)

But isn't it thicker and heavier than the duo


----------



## NLoveW630 (Dec 12, 2008)

I did a photo shoot and all the girls whated me to use weaving glue..but I just could not do it..i was totally against using weaving glue..DUO..


----------



## lipshock (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not really sure I can get down with using the hair glue as adhesive for my false lashes. I don't know. My eyes are already screwed up and I just can't see taking the chance of messing them up anymore just for the possibility of having a longer hold and wear for the lashes, but that's just me.


----------



## shyste (Dec 13, 2008)

WOW...I guess to each their own..but I use the clear duo and my lashes last all day...bonding glue just does not sound safe at all...but a lot of girls on YT do it all the time...WOW....

I also prefer to be able to safely remove my lashes at night, sanitize them and kim....


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 14, 2008)

OK. Is it because it's more bang for your buck? I haven't had to buy track glue since probably '99, so I can't remember the price....


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a friend who used bonding glue also, she was a hairstylist. She said she liked it because it blended in better than the lash glue that dries and its still kind of white.
 I showed her that Duo Dark lash glue does the exact same thing but she still uses bonding glue. I say to each thier own, I dont think its too much more unsafe than getting lash glue in your eye.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Dec 14, 2008)

lol..i would be scared of my eyelashes drooping and my hubby saying.."what in the hell?"..lol


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 19, 2008)

When I can't find my lash glue I use the hair glue. It works better than the lash glue - you don't have to wait for the glue to get sticky, and the hair glue bonds like cement. I can understand the hesitation though, the hair glue doesn't seem like it would be eye safe at all. Especially since it isn't supposed to be used on your scalp whatsoever.

I only use it when I absolutely have to, even though it works so well. Duo should sell their dark glue (which isn't even black or dark brown but some gross gray) in more stores.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 19, 2008)

I personally wouldn't ever do that b/c I just feel like your eyes aren't something people should take chances with...and plus I tend to get eye infections really easily so I wouldnt


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Duo should sell their dark glue (which isn't even black or dark brown but some gross gray) in more stores._

 
DUO Dark dries black. You can find it at drugstores, too. I always see it in the entrance of Walgreens.


----------



## lovesong (Dec 19, 2008)

Using weaving bond glue is not the same as a surgical false lash glue.I'm sorry.No way in hell that is safe.

It should *not* be applied on any other area than what is said it is intended for.


----------



## irREDsistible (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamourgirl216* 

 
_... and they lost chunks of their own lashes! since some of the glue bonds to the eyelash hairs, it may rip them off!_

 

Thats what I was thinking...I wear weave with bonding glue and cuss everytime I take the weave out...b/c as we all know it is damaging to your hair and you definitely have strands of hair on the weave bond as it is removed. Regardless of how careful you are in taking it out (hair/eyelash) there has to be some remnent of your hair attached to it. 

So as others have said, please be very careful with using bonding glue around ur eye area and on your eyelashes......


----------



## DIAMONDALLISA (Jul 20, 2013)

:bigstar: I have done this many times people prefer it to ll glue cause its not ashot to ther eyes i tell the trick is to look down then it does not burn ,but some people never follow instructions but its ok not for too long though if it get in ur eye wash it out to avoid any bacteria forming or fungus after prolonged stay .but personally i prefer lash glue. :encore::encore::bigstar:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2013)

DIAMONDALLISA said:


>


  	You said two words I never what to hear in conjunction with my eye. Fungus and Bacteria. I know plenty of women in the Miami area that use weave glue to attach their lashes. They say it keeps the lashes on longer. I'm sure it does but there is a reason I still have full natural lashes and many of them don't. I'm sticking with lash glue.


----------



## meangirlambi (Dec 24, 2013)

I actually apply last strips every morning using bonding glue. Haven't had an issue yet... And they come off very easily at night with a bit of baby oil.. Not to mention I fell asleep in them quite a few times and they stayed in tact. I would just be careful with placement and make sure to use a tweezer with application.


----------



## Miss PD (Feb 24, 2014)

My daughter-law put the eyelashes on for me with the Black hair glue, no problems, and any light oil (olive oil- baby oil,) will remove will remove them.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 26, 2014)

glamourgirl216 said:


> i've had customers having to come in to get lashes put on every weekend, because they were previously wearing those "individuals" that are glued on with hair glue... and they lost chunks of their own lashes! since some of the glue bonds to the eyelash hairs, it may rip them off! i've seen it happen to alot of people. i don't don't think it's worth it, even if they stay on for a long period of time. not to mention the possibility of it getting into your eye! umm going to the ophthalmologist for an allergic reaction to a foreign substance can be really expensive! NOT WORTH IT PEOPLE!


    See this is what I was wondering, if they lost hair. If you note, it's not recommened wearing a weave bonding in your hair too long. As the glue can pull your hair out. I have a friend who gets her lashes done this way, actually I've never seen her without lashes lol. I had thought about getting this done, but I'm a lens wearing and don't thing this would play out well. Imagine that hair glue getting in your eyes...ugh!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 26, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> See this is what I was wondering, if they lost hair. If you note, it's not recommened wearing a weave bonding in your hair too long. As the glue can pull your hair out. I have a friend who gets her lashes done this way, actually I've never seen her without lashes lol. I had thought about getting this done, but I'm a lens wearing and don't thing this would play out well. Imagine that hair glue getting in your eyes...ugh!


  You hit the nail on the head I can't recall every seeing anyone that wears their lashes this way without lashes. I tried a weave once with bonding glue and the time effort and mess it took for me to take it out was enough.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> You hit the nail on the head I can't recall every seeing anyone that wears their lashes this way without lashes. I tried a weave once with bonding glue and the time effort and mess it took for me to take it out was enough.


 Girl yes! And while I love me a good weave lol gluing is not a option for my nature hair now. I've long ago started just having mine sew in (when and if I wear one). But how long are they to be kept on? My friend keeps hers on for days, weeks, meaning she prob sleeps in them....since she travels out of town to get them done. Also there are several Woc YT'ers who do this as well.


----------



## Fifi Lamontagne (Dec 25, 2020)

Ooooh really! This can be dangerous and can damage the eyelashes!


----------



## rosemurray (Apr 15, 2021)

I have been wearing eyelashes extensions for a year, but I've never used glue for it. Anyway, I'm against eyelashes extensions because after I wore them, my eyelashes were so fragile.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 15, 2021)

rosemurray said:


> I have been wearing eyelashes extensions for a year but I've never used glue for it.


You wouldn't use glue for lash extensions anyway; you'd get that done professionally.


----------



## rosemurray (Apr 17, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> You wouldn't use glue for lash extensions anyway; you'd get that done professionally.


But my friend said that when she wore lash extensions she had used glue for that. So, I thought that it's a normal thing to use glue.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 17, 2021)

rosemurray said:


> But my friend said that when she wore lash extensions she had used glue for that. So, I thought that it's a normal thing to use glue.


You use _lash glue_ for _false lashes_. If you get lash _extensions_, you typically go get it done professionally; it's not a DIY sort of thing. Even if one did DIY, I'd think you wouldn't use the same sort of glue a hairstylist would use for hair extensions and weaves.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 11, 2021)

Bonding glue is used to adhere hair to the head. It's made from latex, water, and ammonium hydroxide. The bottle clearly reads "Avoid contact with eyes."


----------



## pamelaknight121 (Oct 2, 2021)

jinxii said:


> lol! its actually funny that you mentioned this, because I was in a nail salon with my mom once and one of the nail techs (who was a young asian girl by the way) was explaining to one of the customers that she used "weave" glue to attach her false lashes. they looked fine.. but I also wondered whether it was safe or not.


Actually, if the glue gets into your eyes, it can scratch the cornea and lead to possible scarring. Certain glues' fumes can also cause eye irritation and burning.


----------



## lasharn (Oct 4, 2021)

Uhmm..was really skeptical about this one. It might have a negative reaction to the eyes?


----------



## AmbyH (Oct 9, 2021)

Haven't tried it and I wonder if it really works???


----------



## shellygrrl (May 10, 2022)

lasharn said:


> Uhmm..was really skeptical about this one. It might have a negative reaction to the eyes?





AmbyH said:


> Haven't tried it and I wonder if it really works???





martinlily said:


> Really!!! IS it Safe?





lovesong said:


> Using weaving bond glue is not the same as a surgical false lash glue.I'm sorry.No way in hell that is safe.
> 
> It should *not* be applied on any other area than what is said it is intended for.


Read that last post I quoted.


----------

